# Kumo....a silver whiteface pearl..



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Got this bird from an excellent breeder. This bird always wants to be near you and is not afraid of people at all...he/she is 8 weeks old,eats veggies and drinks from a water bottle ...not the best pics but will try for better ones later..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Kumo is a gorgeous bird


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, I think so. It is a very friendly bird....such a curious little thing....


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW!!! (S)he is nothing short of stunning.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

So pretty. I haven't seen a silver in person. I'm making a point to go to the next bird show and watch cockatiels so I can see some different mutations, such as silver. It's great when they're so tame like that. I'm sure you'll enjoy her a lot. She really is very lovely.


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! I have no idea if it is a she but time will tell....the pictures do not do justice to the color...with or without flash...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do you know what the parents were? If mom wasn't a pearl, then the baby is a girl. Just something to ask the breeder. She's very pretty.


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you! Father was a whiteface split to pearl,mom was a whiteface pearl


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiiice tiels


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Kumo is very pretty!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my very pretty


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone....I can't wait until they sing more. Sonny (cinn peal pied) has the cat call down.....and just started singing a little bit....


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Kumo is gorgeous i just love his/her coloring.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow. She is just stunning! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

She is so beautiful, stunning is the perfect description !


----------

